# Lounge?



## DonRicklin (Oct 17, 2007)

Where's the lounge for OT conversation? Stuff to share with members, but not Website or LR related.

For instance:









Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, I like that idea Don.  Especially considering we do all talk a lot of nonsense half the time!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 17, 2007)

Someplace all the members here can chat OT! A place where we can play 'Cite the Sig quotes', LOL!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 17, 2007)

What are you talking about? You've posted this in the Open Discussion Forum...


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 17, 2007)

If you feel this is the appropriate place for OT LR and this Website, like that Cartoon, then fine.



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 17, 2007)

Um... I just created this Forum for off-topic discussion based on your request. I was just joking about you having posted here... I moved your Thread into the new Forum and then posted my (what was supposed to be funny) comment.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 17, 2007)

No I didn't catch the move, Watching the news on TV at the same time.

So, Everyone, Welcome to the 'Lounge'!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 17, 2007)

Should this Forum be under a different heading? Maybe instead of being under "Website Discussion", I could make an "Open Discussion" heading, and then call this Forum "The Lounge" or something. What do you think?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 17, 2007)

Open discussion sounds good or maybe just call it "The Lounge", I am sure people will figure it out.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 17, 2007)

That might be good. Then there would be a place for people to talk a bit about equipment, etc.

Anyone else want to comment?

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay. New Grouping: Off-Topic Discussion. New Forums: The Lounge (this Forum) and Equipment Talk. Enjoy.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool !!!!!!!


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Okay. New Grouping: Off-Topic Discussion. New Forums: The Lounge (this Forum) and Equipment Talk. Enjoy.



Hey!
Thanks, Ian!
This Lounge seems to be the right place for many topics going on around the forum; it is always good to have a place more relaxed.

8)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2007)

Brilliant!  Then we can all talk as much nonsense as we like!  (As if the lack of a lounge ever stopped us doing that....!!! )


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 20, 2007)

C'mon, Victoria...
Is this Lounge (or thread) hidden or anyone can see it?
We gurus *never* talk nonsense!


----------

